# Prime Now Max Hours per Day?



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks like the max hours scheduleable per day is 10 for Amazon Prime Now. Has anybody been able to schedule more? If so, which area? Thanks.


----------



## FUberman (Feb 12, 2016)

Just 10 starting last Wednesday.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

You say "starting last Wednesday," does that mean they just implemented a 10 hour limit or you have only been able to lock in 10 hours since then? Thanks.


----------



## FUberman (Feb 12, 2016)

10 hrs capped hrs per day. Probably will last till Tuesday, after Cyber Monday.


----------



## FUberman (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm doing 10 hrs today and will keep on trying next coming days till cap is implemented again .


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Hours have been extended until Christmas. We still haven't got a definitive answer on the total allowed for the week.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Hours have been extended until Christmas. We still haven't got a definitive answer on the total allowed for the week.


I have managed to get over 40 hours for the week (Sunday-Saturday) but it looks like I can't get more than 10 hours in a day.


----------



## FUberman (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm at 56 hrs when I complete this last drop, and more drivers at my warehouse are going over 50 hrs since Sun.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Hours have been extended until Christmas.


So it was 40 hours a week before they removed the cap? Thanks.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Haven't tried to get over 40 hours a week but haven't been able to schedule more than 8 hours a day since I started. No more blocks appear for that day after I schedule the 4th 2 hour block.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

LLXC said:


> So it was 40 hours a week before they removed the cap? Thanks.


Yes. They will remove it from time to time depending on need.


Poolepit said:


> Haven't tried to get over 40 hours a week but haven't been able to schedule more than 8 hours a day since I started. No more blocks appear for that day after I schedule the 4th 2 hour block.


Aaaannd just maybe that was the point of this thread.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Yes. They will remove it from time to time depending on need.
> 
> Aaaannd just maybe that was the point of this thread.


Was just saying I was surprised people are saying their max just got changed to 10/day when I haven't been able to schedule more than 8/day since I started a month ago. Or are people saying their max just got changed from 8 to 10 a day?


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Was just saying I was surprised people are saying their max just got changed to 10/day when I haven't been able to schedule more than 8/day since I started a month ago. Or are people saying their max just got changed from 8 to 10 a day?


I was initially under the impression that other markets hadn't had a daily cap of hours and now have a 10 hour cap so I was confused.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Can confirm I was able to book my first 10 hour day also. Anyone know if they raised the 40 hour week cap?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Yea, I managed over 40 hrs from Sunday-Saturday but not more than 10 hrs a day.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Anyone still able to book 10 today? Got 8 today and never saw anymore available. Another driver said the same thing.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Two days ago at a Prime Now Warehouse, I saw people write down their 10 hour shift on the sign in board (2PM-12AM).


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

We only deliver 8am-10pm here.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

We are 8AM-10PM most days, but 10PM-Midnight is available usually Thursday-Sunday and I believe sometimes Monday-Wednesday.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Anyone still able to book 10 today? Got 8 today and never saw anymore available. Another driver said the same thing.


I managed to book 8 and the all the other block offers disappeared. Looks like we're back down to a max of 8. :/


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

LLXC said:


> I managed to book 8 and the all the other block offers disappeared. Looks like we're back down to a max of 8. :/


Yeah that's what I was afraid of.


----------



## tryingoutflex (Dec 8, 2016)

yeah 8 seems to be max in bay area


----------

